# Proper Enclosure for EU7000is



## Ricko (Aug 12, 2021)

I've purchased a EU7000is for home power outages, which here in Michigan occurs during severe thunderstorms or winter ice storms. And now that I've purchased this expensive unit, my power will never go out again! I see it is suggested that the generator not be put out into inclement weather, as well as not running in a garage. I understand what is being said here, but it seems a bit impracticable. 

My set-up is to set the generator outside of the far wall of my attached garage, run the cable through the window and into the female socket on the inside of the garage wall, which then runs by cable through the garage, inside the basement to the transfer switch next to my main panel. 

So my question would be as to what you folks who have this generator do to isolate it from the weather while it is running outside? I don't want to build a "dog house" to put the generator into. 

Another thought was running it inside the garage, which I know is a no-no. But can't one attach a flexible hose to the exhaust and then run that outside the garage door? Like those auto garages that put the big hose over the tail pipe while working on a running car and run the hose through an opening in the bay door. In discussing this issue with a friend this morning, he said that he points the exhaust port of his generator outside the garage and then brings the door down onto the generator so that the front half is inside the garage and the exhaust side half is outside the door. Thus keep the majority of the rain/ice off the majority of his generator. 

Worse comes to worse, I suppose I could always go the Harbor Freight and get a small blue tarp to put over the generator and anchor the 4 corners with some bricks.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricko said:


> Another thought was running it inside the garage, which I know is a no-no. But can't one attach a flexible hose to the exhaust and then run that outside the garage door?


Only at an elevated risk level. Read this report from the CPSC: https://www.cpsc.gov/s3fs-public/PresentationSAE_SETC.pdf

Get a GenTent for it: GenTent XKi cover - for running and using inverter generator safely in rain and all wet weather


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I made a clip-on canopy for mine:


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure to use a C/O detector in the basement as well as on every room in the house.

I would run a gen exhaust that shoots the exhaust up.
that also helps with noise during a run...

the honda 7000is is super quiet..
but with a bit of gen shack engineering is can be super super quiet!

keep it high and dry!


----------

